# HP d530 Upgrading RAM



## kinger88

Hi, 
I am looking to upgrade my RAM in my HP D530 but looking in to it i realise i have no clue about compatability. I know it has 4 RAM slots and can take up to 4GB but thats it, theres so many different types of ram and numbers of pins etc that im lost so could any one tell me how to find the RAM i need or give me any info?
Im looking to go up to 2GB from 512 if that makes any difference.

Thanks in advance ray:


----------



## HawMan

Is this yours Here?

If so you can take up to 4GB PC2700 ( DDR 333 ) so you would be looking to buy 3x 512MB DDR333 memory. Do you know what RAM You have already? Use Everest or CPU-z to find out what speed your RAM runs at becuase if you have 512mb ddr 266 then all 3 sticks on DDR 333 would run at the speed of the Lower module ( IE the RAM would run at 266mhz instead of 333mhz )


Hope i helped without confusing you too much. :wave:


----------



## kinger88

This ones mine 

http://www.ciao.co.uk/HP_Compaq_Business_Desktop_D530__5363716

Mine has four x 128 at the moment but i need to upgrade for the programs i need for my course

As you may guess i know nothing about the insides of computers!


----------



## HawMan

Its the same as the PC above that i linked to so what i said will still comply.
Your looking for 3x 512mb ddr 333 RAM sticks :grin: Along with your current 512mb, another 3 will give you 2GB.


----------



## kinger88

Thats great thanks for the help ray:


----------



## HawMan

Oops i just saw that you said your running 4x 128mb sticks to make 512mb ( I thought you were only using 1x 512mb stick), Id recommend buying a 2GB kit containing 4x 512MB DDR 333 sticks - This will require you to get rid of your current 4x 128mb sticks.


If you have any more questions feel free to ask :wave:


----------



## kinger88

Yea i have one more question if you dont mind, 

Can i use high density RAM or do i need low? I've been looking this up for about half hour now and cant find a straight forward answer


----------



## HawMan

Your Wanting Low Density as high Density RAM isnt compatable with all systems, Where low density is.

Something like This would do : Click here

It only contains 2x 512mb sticks, so you would need to buy two of them.

:wave:


----------



## A_D

i have the same pc (Actually the one in the first link, but with 2.4GHz CPU).also looking to upgrade RAM.
question, instead of having 4x512MB sticks is it not better to have 2x1GB sticks?


----------



## kinger88

I think you can do it either way its just better to spread it out over the 4 slots rather than just 2


----------

